# How to FastCharge with rooted VzW S3



## H22W (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone know how to get FastCharge working with VzW S3 (rooted w/stock ROM)?

So when it is plugged into USB car-charger or PC that it will charge at the faster AC rate rather than the very slow USB rate.

Thanks!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Couple of kernel devs are working on it. Well on the vzw version.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

